# Anyone have any exp with NOCO Genius 20v 2 bank battery charger??



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I just replaced my charger and two (7-1/2 year old!) Odysseys. The Noco Genius gets good reviews overall, but I ended up going with the Powermania Turbo M220V2 because it has configurable charge settings (one specifically noted for Odyssey AGM+ batts) and has a cooling fan. It's also a bit smaller overall so it fit the space where my old Stealth was. Bought it online for $168 and $7.95 shipping and took all of two days to get. I'm very pleased with it so far.
http://powermaniausa.com/m220v2.html


----------



## FlatsFishin (Feb 21, 2017)

awesome thanks man ill look into that one


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

I have had


FlatsFishin said:


> I'm going to be running two odyssey batteries a pc1500 for trolling motor and electronics and a pc680 for cranking the motor.
> 
> I was looking at this one https://no.co/gen2


I have had a NOCO 3 bank for a three years. No issues at all. The only thing I don't like about it is the LED indicator lights are too dim to see well in bright sun.


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

https://amzn.to/2Gm32fq 
I've had a NOCO Genius 3 bank charger on my 19-6 Aquasport since 2010 and I recently bought another NOCO Genius 2 bank charger for my Carolina Skiff JV 17. I couldn't be happier with them. You can get them off of amazon pretty cheap: https://amzn.to/2Gm32fq. 
They're automatic chargers, so no big deal if you forget they're plugged in. They're waterproof also.


----------

